# Johnstown PA



## GuntherHess (Mar 31, 2010)

A nice little med from my city of birth.

 Dr G A Zimmerman's  Easy to Take Castor Oil Johnstown PA.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice bottle Matt!


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, it looks huge there[] its only a couple inches tall.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2010)

Neat little cobalt med!....                                     Joe


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 31, 2010)

Like that wording on that one .The one i have says - East India Castor Oil - instead of -Easy to take Castor Oil  ,and it is 5&5/8" tall .Were they made at same time  or is one a slightly older variation ? []


----------



## donalddarneille (Apr 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Digswithstick
> 
> Like that wording on that one .The one i have says - East India Castor Oil - instead of -Easy to take CastorÂ OilÂ Â ,and it isÂ 5&5/8" tall .Were they made at same time Â or is one a slightly older variation ? []


 
 Interesting how "EASY TO TAKE" and "EAST INDIAN" have the same amount of letters, one has to wonder if the mold was reworked at some time to reflect a change in advertising strategy. Is the embossing otherwise the same on the bottle marked East Indian as it is on the Easy To Take version?


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes Donald that is interesting .Here is picture .By the way i still have amber Hookers to trade if you find  a trade []


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 1, 2010)

Close up []


----------



## donalddarneille (Apr 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Digswithstick
> 
> By the way i still have amber Hookers to trade if you findÂ  a trade []


 
 Wow! Thanks for reminding me, Hadn't totaly forgotten...... time has just flown by for me since decent digging weather has descended on the Northwest! I'll get some photos together and send you a PM.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 2, 2010)

> Were they made at same time


 
 Judging from the mold styles they were made approx the same time. I havent seen much in the way of ads for them yet  so not sure which came first.


----------



## glass man (Apr 2, 2010)

PRETTY BOTTLE!!


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 2, 2010)

I WAS ALSO BORN IN JOHNSTOWN IN 1956!!! TOO COOL I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ONE FROM THERE...


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 2, 2010)

I will keep an eye out for another one for you []


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 2, 2010)

> I WAS ALSO BORN IN JOHNSTOWN IN 1956


 
 Beat me by 4 years[]


----------

